# Dewalt 274



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

oops.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Do any of you guys remember the Dewalt model 274 screwgun? I still have a couple old ones. I am converting a couple of guns to the 274 style clutch. The 274 model was discontinued a few years back. It seems to have a somewhat cult following among old drywall hangers. There is a n.o.s. one on EBAY going for $285.00 and the auction has a way to go still. I am converting a Dewalt 272 to a 274 for about $32.00 for the clutch assembly. I have a Dewalt 255 that will cost about 15.00 more because it needs a different spindle to handle the 274 clutch assembly. Just wondering out loud.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats the difference between the 274 as compared to the 272? How is the clutch different? I remember some models had a three piece clutch but I don't remember which, and I don't have any laying around.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I believe the 274 is a descendant of my Black & Decker 2035 and my favorite the 2037 2500 RPM gun. When you look up the clutches are the same. Best clutch of any gun and I'll give the B & D the edge up on the Dewalt. I was buying them on Ebay instead of using the Hilti's the company gave us. Still got one in the garage with a 50' whip.
Endo, this is what really, really old drywallers use.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a 274 clutch assembly it has three main components. The 2037 only had two like the 272. That's what I've found.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is a 274 clutch assembly it has three main components. The 2037 only had two like the 272. That's what I've found.


You may be right PA. All I know is the B & D was a better longer lasting gun than the DeWalt. Once they went Chinese it got worse. I handed these out like candy getting 10 at a time.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Black-D...738116?hash=item1ea09e2704:g:6FwAAOSwBLlVX3te


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

The 274 has a three (pawl) piece clutch. The 272 has a two (pawl) piece clutch. The teeth on the two piece clutch are very square and engage immediately. On the three piece clutch, there is one pawl with angled to angled teeth and the other with square to square teeth. So it allows for a very limited slip upon engagement of the clutch or at disengagement. It gives these guns a very smooth feel. I am waiting for a couple of 274 clutch assemblies to arrive from ereplacementparts. I have one of those old grey plastic housing Black and Deckers around too. They were very smooth guns back in the 1980's and 90's. Now it is just used as garage art.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

dw274 vs dw272 

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-dw274w-type-screwdriver-parts-c-1009_2336_3759.html

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-dw272-type-drywall-screwdriver-parts-c-1009_2336_2928.html

The pdf s too big to send directly. Notice the clutch assemblies (part 31).


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is an ebay listing for the "cult screwgun". http://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWalt-DW27...104345?hash=item46451af159:g:zycAAOSwf-VWU9kS


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> The 274 has a three (pawl) piece clutch. The 272 has a two (pawl) piece clutch. The teeth on the two piece clutch are very square and engage immediately. On the three piece clutch, there is one pawl with angled to angled teeth and the other with square to square teeth. So it allows for a very limited slip upon engagement of the clutch or at disengagement. It gives these guns a very smooth feel. I am waiting for a couple of 274 clutch assemblies to arrive from ereplacementparts. I have one of those old grey plastic housing Black and Deckers around too. They were very smooth guns back in the 1980's and 90's. Now it is just used as garage art.


I see that now. For me the DeWalt just didn't stand up as well as the B & D. Here's my 2660 (sheet metal worker) I converted to a 2037. The slower speed (2500 RPM) was an under drive that gives it more torque for wood or heavy gauge studs in commercial. I used to have boxes of parts before I retired and could rebuild them on the job. I liked that heavier clutch that actually jumps in your hand.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I had one of those old B&D . Not sure which model. I bought It used from a carpenter when I was 20 or so..Used it for years till I loaned it to a hanger about 7 years ago who had hocked all His tools for weed. Never saw It again. 

I'm digging that 50' whip Willy !! I'll have to do that to mine. I normally wrap a piece of Gorilla tape around connection to the drop cord Instead of tying the cords.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I think the problem with the dw274 model is that you get maybe two years out of a clutch and then you have to replace the clutch. Probably why it was discontinued. But once you figure out how to do it, a clutch can be replaced in about ten minutes. The good part is that it is a much smoother gun and tends to set the screw head depths more evenly. The 272 seems to be all over the place as far as screw head depths. I bought a dw274 on Ebay a few years back for about $40. It still works fine. Now they get a king's ransom for them.
If my conversion on my 272 and 255 work, I may try finding a dw276 (2500 rpm, 6.5 amp) to redo the clutch.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I had one of those old B&D . Not sure which model. I bought It used from a carpenter when I was 20 or so..Used it for years till I loaned it to a hanger about 7 years ago who had hocked all His tools for weed. Never saw It again.
> 
> I'm digging that 50' whip Willy !! I'll have to do that to mine. I normally wrap a piece of Gorilla tape around connection to the drop cord Instead of tying the cords.


We put 50' whips on everything. I've got them on my jig saw, chop saw and router. I don't use them on my Skilsaw model 77 because it draws too much on startup. I've screwed a lot of fire treated plywood on to metal studs. Everything we used was twist lock so when we have residential receptacles we use an adapter.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> I think the problem with the dw274 model is that you get maybe two years out of a clutch and then you have to replace the clutch. Probably why it was discontinued. But once you figure out how to do it, a clutch can be replaced in about ten minutes. The good part is that it is a much smoother gun and tends to set the screw head depths more evenly. The 272 seems to be all over the place as far as screw head depths. I bought a dw274 on Ebay a few years back for about $40. It still works fine. Now they get a king's ransom for them.
> If my conversion on my 272 and 255 work, I may try finding a dw276 (2500 rpm, 6.5 amp) to redo the clutch.


 If that's what you like then great. I know I bought a new B & D router after having my original for over 20 years. It last a week, so I went on ebay and found an American made one.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

As I recall with the 274 the shaft would spin slowly anytime you had the trigger pulled once you had it broken in. They called it a silent clutch when it hit the market, but after it was broken in it would sound.
I haven't seen inconstancy in screw depth with the 272, it's a pretty good gun IMO.
I have seen inconstant screw depth issues with the cordless Dewalt DCF620.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> As I recall with the 274 the shaft would spin slowly anytime you had the trigger pulled once you had it broken in. They called it a silent clutch when it hit the market, but after it was broken in it would sound.
> I haven't seen inconstancy in screw depth with the 272, it's a pretty good gun IMO.
> I have seen inconstant screw depth issues with the cordless Dewalt DCF620.


 I have a couple of old 274's and an old B&D. They have pretty much the same clutch and spindles. They do not spin at all until being engaged. There should be no physical connection between motor and tip until engagement. If this spinning is occurring prior to engaging the clutch, I am guessing you have either a broken or worn spring or are in need of greasing the clutch and bearings. 
I like to set my screwgun to where the screws sink minimally through the paper of the sheetrock, just enough to be indented, but not enough to break the paper. With the 272, it seems that either the screws sink too deep, or just not deep enough. Very sensitive to harder or softer (wood) studs. To me the dw274 is more forgiving. All of the guys I work with seem to agree. The downside is that the dw274 needs more upkeep to run smoothly.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

johnmeto said:


> You can take a Look at the DeWalt Replacement Drywall Gun Spindle & Gear # 638982-00SV.


What I bought was part # 429634-00 . Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

rebaccaliare said:


> I think that DeWALT DC520P Electric Screwgun will serve the best for all.


No. Not even close to a 274.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I finally rebuilt a couple of Dewalt dw272s with the 274 spindles and clutches. They are working great for screwing on wood framing. Definitely worth the trouble in my opinion.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How much money do you rack up in parts for the upgrade, endo?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey PA,

Next time you're down in the Harrisburg area, let me know. I have an old DW274 you can have for a rebuild project. I've gone cordless with no turning back.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How much money do you rack up in parts for the upgrade, endo?


I think it was around $45.00. There is a guy in Denver who does the whole job for $50.00 . And for another 25.00 he will put on a 50' chord. A lot of money to put into a screw gun. But an improvement when it is done.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I have three rockers who just dropped off their Dewalt 272 guns and asked me to put a 274 clutch on them and a 50' chord. They tried my guns that already had the treatment. Admittedly, a fourth guy liked the original (factory) clutched gun better.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I personally like the heavier clutch the 272 shared with the B&D 2037. it worked well for wood and heavy gauge steel for me. I can see the appeal for the softer touch though.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> I personally like the heavier clutch the 272 shared with the B&D 2037. it worked well for wood and heavy gauge steel for me. I can see the appeal for the softer touch though.[/QUOTE
> 
> That saves you money. There are used 274's on Ebay going for double what the original new ones went for. Here is one going on now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dewalt-DW27...666669?hash=item1a12ddaa6d:g:IxgAAOSwubRXJ6~L


----------

